# Try All Reifen



## Trialmatze (23. Dezember 2003)

Hier die ersten Bilder und Infos für die Leute, die es noch net wissen:

26" 2.1 Voderradreifen:







Prix : 25 uros
Disponibilité : 48 h 
Ref : R50B 

26" 2.5 Hinterradreifen:






Prix : 30 uros
Disponibilité : 48 h 
Ref : R49B 

Quelle:*NOPOGO* >>>Click<<<  

Matze


----------



## tobsen (23. Dezember 2003)

http://www.section7.co.uk/news.pl?154

"news" vom 17.09.    also über 3 monate alt...

 

greez
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (24. Dezember 2003)

da könnte man ja glatt TRY-ALL süchtig werden!die preise sprechen für sich und dann noch die geilen trialscranks


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Dezember 2003)

Die Kurbeln sind ja endgeil 

@ Tobsen

Ja und??? Hab ich gesagt, dass dies das NEUESTE vom NEUSTEN ist? Soweit ich weiß interessieren sich hier nen paar Leute aus dem Forum für die Reifen und haben vielleicht noch nix zusehen bekommen, da hier so etwas im Forum noch net aufgetaucht ist 
Aber nichts für ungut


----------



## aramis (24. Dezember 2003)

:sabber:
also, wenn ich nicht noch zwei Hot S, nen Maxxis und so nen Hutchinson rumliegen hätte, wüsste ich, was demnächst ans Rad kommt...


----------



## f_m (24. Dezember 2003)

hier mal ein Bild, auf dem man auch was erkennen kann


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Dezember 2003)

...wo hast du das her?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. Dezember 2003)

Was gehtn mit euch, die Kurbeln sehen aus wie die Billigsten Shimano oder die billigsten FSA 


                                                 :kotz: 
                                        :kotz::kotz::kotz: 
                               :kotz::kotz::kotz: :kotz::kotz:
                                         :kotz::kotz::kotz: 
                                                  :kotz:


----------



## Schlingsi (24. Dezember 2003)

da find ich die hier auch geiler....


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. Dezember 2003)

Dübelst, ein paar Teile, wo gibts die den und wie teuer?


----------



## tobsen (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> @ Tobsen
> 
> Ja und??? Hab ich gesagt, dass dies das NEUESTE vom NEUSTEN ist? Soweit ich weiß interessieren sich hier nen paar Leute aus dem Forum für die Reifen und haben vielleicht noch nix zusehen bekommen, da hier so etwas im Forum noch net aufgetaucht ist
> Aber nichts für ungut  [/B]



jaja, des war ja kein post gegen dich, sondern nur ne zusatzinfo.

  
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *Dübelst, ein paar Teile, wo gibts die den und wie teuer? *



hammer nä...aber net billitch!

die gibts hier http://www.thetrialsinshop.com/ und kosten 330 CDN $.

och...der preis geht ja doch noch.


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Dezember 2003)

Das hatte ich auch net so aufgefasst, Tobsen. Deswegen habsch ja die Gelben gesetzt 

Also dann, hau wech   

@ Kohlkopp und Schlingsi

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:

Und das soll geil sin? Na ich weiß ja net. Die Dinger sind bestimmt endschwer, oda? Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden...


----------



## matthias,wandel (24. Dezember 2003)

die ham dort ja nur HOT PRICE


----------



## konrad (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *
> 
> hammer nä...aber net billitch!
> ...



is aber immer noch billiger als die middleburn(400 cnd $)


----------



## interlock (24. Dezember 2003)

ooohhh genial. weiss jemand ab wan man die neuen try all kurbeln hir bekommt. sind die mit isis aufname?
giebts die isis monty kurbel eigendlich schon?
also die mit 158mm länge.


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Dezember 2003)

wegen den try all (ja sind isis) wirst warten ohne ende. Hab über einen Monat auf meine fürs 26" gewartet, aber der timo bzw die in frankreich oder wer auch immer, haben des nich hinbekommen, dann hab ich se wieder abbestelt. Kannst ja mal nachfragen wies momentan aussschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (24. Dezember 2003)

aaahhh shit. giebts sonst noch keine isis kurbel mit gewinde fürn freilauf?


----------



## mtb-trialer (24. Dezember 2003)

echo


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Dezember 2003)

echo macht doch kein isis?!


----------



## mtb-trialer (24. Dezember 2003)

stimmt!


----------



## interlock (25. Dezember 2003)

eben. außerdem ist die qualität der echokurbel so grauenhaft schlecht, da fällt mir echt das gesicht ab.


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Dezember 2003)

woher weißt du das?
schon gesehen?
oder nur weil echo drauf steht?


----------



## interlock (25. Dezember 2003)

ich muss es wissen weil ich sie seit einem monat fahre.


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Dezember 2003)

was ist den speziell so "schei5se"?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Dezember 2003)

@Kohlwheelz: Die finden die eh nur so geil, weil se von koxx sind


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Dezember 2003)

hab ich auch so nen bissl das gefühl.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (25. Dezember 2003)

*HandvordieStirnschlag*


----------



## interlock (25. Dezember 2003)

die echo kurbeln sind einfach nur super billig gemacht.
billig sandgestrahlt und dan nochmal mit nem kugelkopffräser ganz effe reingefräßt.
würd mich nicht wundern wenn da wo die reinfräsen mal puky stand.


----------



## f_m (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *...wo hast du das her? *




Klick


----------



## interlock (29. Dezember 2003)

neue echo kranks. hööööö???
hab ich was verpasst?
der vierkant und die gewinde sind ja auch in ordnung. aber das auge fährt ja bekantlich mit.


----------



## interlock (29. Dezember 2003)

hab im netz nix von neuen 20" echo kurbeln gefunden. 

die neuen tryall kurbeln kommen in ca 2 monaten auf den deutschen markt(freu). hab nachgefragt.


----------



## interlock (29. Dezember 2003)

hab im netz nix von neuen 20" echo kurbeln gefunden. 

die neuen tryall kurbeln kommen in ca 2 monaten auf den deutschen markt(freu). hab nachgefragt.


----------



## King Loui (29. Dezember 2003)

hab mir die neuen echokurbeln gerade beim jan bestellt. werden am mittwoch warscheinlich da sein (ist das ein feiertag? naja hoffe mal nicht).


----------



## tobsen (29. Dezember 2003)

die neuen Echo 26" kurbeln sind einwandfrei. hab ich jetzt auch schon 2, 3 Monate. die neuen 20" sind ja ähnlich....

tobi


----------



## interlock (30. Dezember 2003)

giebts bilder von den neuen 20" dingern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (31. Dezember 2003)

man die sind doch nicht neu. das sind doch die normalen mtb kurbeln.


----------



## Levelboss (15. Januar 2004)

Heute habe ich endlich meinen neuen 20" Try All Reifen bekommen!
Das Teil wiegt 1050 Gramm und hat eine ziemlich weiche Gummimischung. Viel weicher als Monty.
Leider konnte ich den Reifen noch nicht Probe fahren, da mir noch der Rest (Rahmen, Gabel usw.) fehlt!
In ein paar Tagen gibt es hoffentlich den ersten Fahrbericht.

Felix


----------



## aramis (15. Januar 2004)

Wird wohl auch so um die 40 ShA sein, so wie der Maxxis vom Will. Dann würde ich das Radl aber lieber tragen, wenn irgendwo Asphalt ist.  Die 26"-Variante wiegt übrigens 1250g, so hört man.
Die Plazmatic-Leute haben doch irgendwo geschrieben, dass die Härte der Mischung prinzipiell nix mit dem Abrieb zu tun hat. Wenn das stimmt, dürfte sich ein weicher Reifen doch gar nicht schneller abnutzen... :cofused:


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. Januar 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich endlich meinen neuen 20" Try All Reifen bekommen!
> Das Teil wiegt 1050 Gramm und hat eine ziemlich weiche Gummimischung. Viel weicher als Monty.
> Leider konnte ich den Reifen noch nicht Probe fahren, da mir noch der Rest (Rahmen, Gabel usw.) fehlt!
> In ein paar Tagen gibt es hoffentlich den ersten Fahrbericht.
> ...


ey das ist ja geil! wo haste den den bestellt?
ist der weicher als unserer?


----------



## tommytrialer (15. Januar 2004)

@ felix
was hasten für nen 20"?

also ich hab den 20" hinterradreifena uch bestellt...müsste eigentlich bald kommen + 47 mm felge


----------



## Levelboss (16. Januar 2004)

> ey das ist ja geil! wo haste den den bestellt?



beim timo. 36



> ist der weicher als unserer?



ich würde sagen, er ist ein klein wenig härter.
Aber ist ja auch egal, er ist auf jeden Fall tausend mal weicher als die ganzen anderen Schei$$ 20" Reifen.
Ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn er halb so viel Grip wie der Specialized hat. 



> @ felix
> was hasten für nen 20"?
> 
> also ich hab den 20" hinterradreifena uch bestellt...müsste eigentlich bald kommen + 47 mm felge



Lass dich überraschen. Ich verrate nur das es lang wird und vorne/hinten Scheibe hat. Der Rahmen müsste in den nächsten tagen ankommen.
Ich hab auch die 47er Felge. Die echt richtig breit. Ich bin schon gespannt wie sich diese Felgen/Reifen-Kombination fährt.

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (16. Januar 2004)

mmmhhh lang? vorne hinten scheibe?

ich kenn nur megamo?

jetzt komm sag es!!! bin gespannt wie ein regenschirm


----------



## Levelboss (16. Januar 2004)

> mmmhhh lang? vorne hinten scheibe?
> 
> ich kenn nur megamo?
> 
> jetzt komm sag es!!! bin gespannt wie ein regenschirm



nicht Megamo!
Den Rahmen gibt es nicht serienmäßig zu kaufen. Er wurde extra angefertigt.
Es gibt noch einen anderen Fahrer aus Deutschland, der auch einen Rahmen dieses Herstellers hat. Du kennst ihn auch!

Na, weisst du jetzt endlich, was es ist?

Felix


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Januar 2004)

HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ.......so nen verkackten Hoffmann oder wat  Nur Spaß! 

Sag es doch einfach und lass dich net so feiern!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Januar 2004)

Jucheeeeee ich bin so froh.....m


----------



## tommytrialer (16. Januar 2004)

nen alutech?
oder nen juchem?

tendenz zum juchem!

wie lang wird die kiste und zeig doch bilder.
komm spann uns nicht so auf die folter

matze in saarbrücken bekommst du erstmal


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Januar 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> nen alutech?
> oder nen juchem?
> 
> tendenz zum juchem!
> ...



@ Tommy

War doch nur Spaß   
Schreib mir ma lieber die PM


----------



## Levelboss (16. Januar 2004)

> nen alutech?
> oder nen juchem?
> 
> tendenz zum juchem!
> ...



Juchem! 
Radstand 1045mm
Bilder hab ich noch keine, da ich den Rahmen noch nicht habe.


Felix


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Januar 2004)

hoffendlich reist es nicht so offt wie der altes megamo *lach*

ich sach nur....das blieb von meinem monty übrig..





was hast du eigendlich mit deinem alten megamo gemacht?


----------



## Levelboss (17. Januar 2004)

> hoffendlich reist es nicht so offt wie der altes megamo *lach*
> 
> was hast du eigendlich mit deinem alten megamo gemacht?



Das Megamo hat doch gut gehalten!  
Meinst Du das 20" ? Den Rahmen und ein paar Teile habe ich günstig an jemanden verkauft, der es wieder schweißen will.

Felix


----------

